

Show HN: Akrito – Online fiction with donation incentives - chrisacree
https://www.akrito.com/
I wrote a short post with more about the site https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.akrito.com&#x2F;s&#x2F;19&#x2F;1&#x2F;
======
chrisacree
Creator here. In short, all stories are free, but the latest chapters and
ebooks are locked to donors. The length of time (and amount) can be customized
by the author.

For a bit more about the site, and why I think it has more to offer than the
"$5-10 for an ebook" model, I wrote a short post:
[https://www.akrito.com/s/19/1/](https://www.akrito.com/s/19/1/).

Any feedback is much appreciated.

